# December Photo Contest



## 1stGold13

Our November winner *Nash666* has chosen a great theme for December: Festive Goldens

From celebrating the holidays, dressing up for the season, romping joyfully through the snow, if your Goldens are having fun or making you smile we want to see it.

As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win and current year previous winners are not eligible but we love to see your photos anyway.

As a reminder, this is the last month to win the contest to be eligible for the year end contest. All of the years monthly winners will face off for the chance to win a years Gold Membership!

Entries will be accepted until *Thursday, December 24th*


----------



## Alaska7133

Why they are leaning, I don't know. This was our company Christmas card one year. Hunter, Reilly and Lucy.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Congrats Nash666, great theme for December's Photo Contest. 

Looking forward to seeing lots of "Festive Goldens."


----------



## swishywagga

Alaska7133 said:


> Why they are leaning, I don't know. This was our company Christmas card one year. Hunter, Reilly and Lucy.


That's a great picture , I think they must have all been making sure they got in the photo!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Where are the "Festive Goldens"????????


----------



## Joanne & Asia




----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Show us your *Festive Goldens*

From celebrating the holidays, dressing up for the season, romping joyfully through the snow, if your Goldens are having fun or making you smile we want to see it.


----------



## ssacres

Mia and Bess playing tag in the snow...


----------



## swishywagga

Let's see all your festive goldens, I know how much they all love Christmas!.


----------



## Golden Pond

*Snow Ball!*

Thor wins the snowball fight! Happy Holidays!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fantastic entries so far, looking forward to seeing many more.


----------



## Rob's GRs

*Keep your Festive Golden pictures coming...*

*Not an entry for this month but posting just to only post here !!*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Where are all the Festive Goldens?


----------



## Megora

It's a throwback Merry Christmas! Or something. 

And for fun - 



^ This is how it works still. Jacks winds up confiscating all the toys.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries so far, hope to see a lot more before the entry deadline. 




1stGold13 said:


> Our November winner *Nash666* has chosen a great theme for December: Festive Goldens
> 
> From celebrating the holidays, dressing up for the season, romping joyfully through the snow, if your Goldens are having fun or making you smile we want to see it.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win and current year previous winners are not eligible but we love to see your photos anyway.
> 
> *As a reminder, this is the last month to win the contest to be eligible for the year end contest. All of the years monthly winners will face off for the chance to win a years Gold Membership!*
> 
> *Entries will be accepted until Thursday, December 24th*


----------



## ceegee

Here's Ruby, celebrating the festive season. I miss her every day. This will be our first Christmas without her.


----------



## Eclipse

Last year's snow - no snow yet this year, it's more fall than winter where I am.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Enjoying the great entries.

Last day to submit a picture for the December Photo Contest is Christmas Eve-Thursday, December 24th.


----------



## macdougallph1

"Santa! I know him!!!"


----------



## AnneKGolden

*Puppy's First Christmas*


----------



## CashStringer

My boys at the tree lighting ceremony last week (can you tell my husband is an Eagles fan?!)


----------



## Claudia M

Here we go. Take those darn things off and let's go outside to play. PLEASE!


----------



## Vhuynh2

Molly and Rose trying on their festive apparel at our old apartment last Christmas.


----------



## Helo's Mom

Helo last year. He had to be in the middle of the gift opening which must have bored him since he fell fast asleep.


----------



## Rundlemtn

Rundle rocking the Santa photo!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

GREAT entries everyone, keep them coming. 

*The last day to submit a picture for the December Photo Contest is Thursday, December 24th. *

Don't miss out!


----------



## SimTek

Samantha (Sam Dog) enjoying a snowy day...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

The December Photo theme is *Festive Goldens*
From celebrating the holidays, dressing up for the season, romping joyfully through the snow, if your Goldens are having fun or making you smile we want to see it.

Last day to enter is Thursday, December 24th.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries so far, let's see some more!


----------



## fourlakes

Piper, Sofie and Abby: "Honest Santa, we've been very, very good!" (They look a little worried, as they well should be :uhoh


----------



## Finn's Fan

Finn was busy guarding Santa and his helpers!


----------



## Kate&Jimmy

Jimmy and I are only new to the forum so won't meet the min post requirement, but please accept the below picture as a Merry Christmas to you all and a thankyou for all the advice you've provided over the year! Reading posts on this forum has made me a better Golden owner and made me love the breed even more


----------



## swishywagga

Let's see all your Festive Goldens, great entries so far!.


----------



## 1stGold13

Kate&Jimmy said:


> Jimmy and I are only new to the forum so won't meet the min post requirement, but please accept the below picture as a Merry Christmas to you all and a thankyou for all the advice you've provided over the year! Reading posts on this forum has made me a better Golden owner and made me love the breed even more


Great photo! Welcome to the forum and to the photo contest.:wavey: Still plenty of time to get up to 25 posts before the deadline:crossfing 
Regardless, thanks so much for sharing your photo with us.


----------



## swishywagga

Come on folks, show us all your Festive Goldens!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Show us your "Festive Goldens"-



1stGold13 said:


> Our November winner *Nash666* has chosen a great theme for December: Festive Goldens
> 
> From celebrating the holidays, dressing up for the season, romping joyfully through the snow, if your Goldens are having fun or making you smile we want to see it.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win and current year previous winners are not eligible but we love to see your photos anyway.
> 
> *As a reminder, this is the last month to win the contest to be eligible for the year end contest. All of the years monthly winners will face off for the chance to win a years Gold Membership!*
> 
> Entries will be accepted until *Thursday, December 24th*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up


----------



## ArchersMom

Matching Christmas pajamas! They'll be wearing these all Christmas Day


----------



## Ivyacres

I know she hid a treat in there!


----------



## Tennyson

ArchersMom said:


> Matching Christmas pajamas! They'll be wearing these all Christmas Day


That's a great picture.
What do you have on tap?


----------



## ArchersMom

Tennyson said:


> That's a great picture.
> What do you have on tap?


Probably Great White . That's my dad's "man cave."


----------



## aesthetic

It's Kaizer's first Christmas!


----------



## tessmk

I posted this before (sorry for the repeat), but thought it to be fitting for this theme. 

This is our bridge baby Dakota, She loved Christmas with all the attention, presents and food, but the clothing...not so much. Can you tell?

The other is also Dakota posing under the tree. We caught her looking for her presents, yelled out "busted", and this was our proof after she denied it. That was our last Christmas with her. Had I known, she would have been able to open them all. 

Hope to have some of Quinsy soon.


----------



## OutWest

*Sweet Bella*

She loves to bring us her toys. 
:--heart:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries, thanks everyone who has entered a pictured of their Festive Golden(s).

Hope to see more before the entry deadline which is *Thursday, December 24th. *


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Show us your *Festive Goldens-*



> From celebrating the holidays, dressing up for the season, romping joyfully through the snow, if your Goldens are having fun or making you smile we want to see it.


*As a reminder, this is the last month to win the contest to be eligible for the year end contest. All of the years monthly winners will face off for the chance to win a years Gold Membership!*

*Entries will be accepted until Thursday, December 24th*


----------



## Themmen

This has been my favourite contest so far. love all the photos. here is my girl on her 1st Birthday.


----------



## Catalina

Merry Christmas from Fletcher and Murphy!


----------



## Neeko13

These are all great entries...keep them coming, loving them!!!! I'm not eligible, but thought I'd share my last year's photo of Neeko & Molson, and my grandbaby Jaxson....


----------



## Rundlemtn

Nash666 said:


> These are all great entries...keep them coming, loving them!!!! I'm not eligible, but thought I'd share my last year's photo of Neeko & Molson, and my grandbaby Jaxson....
> 
> View attachment 594946


This would have been another winner for sure Nash666! You have great photos of your beloved babies!!


----------



## Neeko13

3Pebs3 said:


> This would have been another winner for sure Nash666! You have great photos of your beloved babies!!


thanks!!!! Love taking pics of them all!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up


----------



## JDandBigAm

Jonah and Amber Rose waiting for Santa!


----------



## swishywagga

Come on everyone, show us your Festive Goldens!.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Hoping to see more pictures of Festive Goldens.


----------



## swishywagga

Bumping Up!


----------



## swishywagga

Show us your Festive Goldens!


----------



## ktkins7

The photo of Ella for my Christmas cards this year.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Really great entries everyone, thanks for sharing and entering the contest. 

*The last day to submit a picture for the December photo contest is Thursday, Dec. 24th, the theme is Festive Goldens. *

*Just a reminder, this is the last month to win the contest to be eligible for the year end contest. All of the years monthly winners will face off for the chance to win a years Gold Membership!*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great entries everyone, hope we see more before the entry deadline on Thursday, December 24th. 




1stGold13 said:


> Our November winner *Nash666* has chosen a great theme for December: Festive Goldens
> 
> From celebrating the holidays, dressing up for the season, romping joyfully through the snow, if your Goldens are having fun or making you smile we want to see it.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win and current year previous winners are not eligible but we love to see your photos anyway.
> 
> *As a reminder, this is the last month to win the contest to be eligible for the year end contest. All of the years monthly winners will face off for the chance to win a years Gold Membership!*
> 
> Entries will be accepted until *Thursday, December 24th*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up


----------



## lgnutah

He sees you when you're hiding
He knows if you've been bad or good


----------



## 1stGold13

Just a few days left to show us your Festive Goldens


----------



## brianne

*I'm ashamed of the things I do for treats...*

Merry Christmas and Seasons Greetings to all my GRF friends.


----------



## swishywagga

brianne said:


> Merry Christmas and Seasons Greetings to all my GRF friends.


Great photo, I hear you've already had a few presents Chumlee!. Merry Christmas sweet boy to you and your family x


----------



## KiwiD

Kiwi and a new friend


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Last day to submit a picture for the December Photo contest is Thursday, December 24th, don't miss out. 

Show us your Festive Goldens.

Great entries all!


----------



## watterdog

*Merry Merry Christmas!
*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Great pictures of all the Festive Goldens!

*Thursday, December 24th* is the last day to enter a picture in the December Photo Contest.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up


----------



## msheidiann

Lucy our 13 week Golden, with our 4 year old son!


----------



## KKaren

*Glimmer Visiting Santa*

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays to Everyone at GRF


----------



## Daisy123

Happy Holidays to our golden friends! 
(previous winner/non-eligible entry)


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Fantastic entries, really enjoying all the *Festive Goldens. *

*Thursday, December 24th* is the last day to submit a picture for the contest.


----------



## Otter

A younger Barkley romping in the snow


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up


----------



## Coopsmom

*We literally caught him in the act of carrying this little pillow around!* 
*Santa understood!*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

These pictures just keep getting better and better, they're all fantastic. 

Going to be another tough month voting.......


----------



## Karen519

*Tucker*

Tucker and Tonka at Christmas!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Today and tomorrow are the last two days to enter the Photo Contest.





1stGold13 said:


> Our November winner *Nash666* has chosen a great theme for December: Festive Goldens
> 
> From celebrating the holidays, dressing up for the season, romping joyfully through the snow, if your Goldens are having fun or making you smile we want to see it.
> 
> As always you must have 25 posts to be eligible to win and current year previous winners are not eligible but we love to see your photos anyway.
> 
> *As a reminder, this is the last month to win the contest to be eligible for the year end contest. All of the years monthly winners will face off for the chance to win a years Gold Membership!*
> 
> Entries will be accepted until *Thursday, December 24th*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Bumping up


----------



## Ivyacres

The pics are great, I love them all.


----------



## elly

Not for entry but fun


----------



## Atis

Ready to go caroling. Sorry no snow around here, could be in the 70's tomorrow!


----------



## 1stGold13

Last day to submit your entries. Merry Christmas to all.arty:


----------



## LynnC

Christmas Miracles!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM

Wonderful pictures all, really enjoying them. 

Just a reminder TODAY is the last day to submit a picture for the December photo contest.


----------

